

Domain registration - jsmcgd

I'm just about to register a domain however I though I'd pause and ask you guys if you have any opinions on which domain registrar to use.
======
nreece
Namecheap.com! Excellent domain management panel and great customer service.
I've always received email replies within a few hours.

Btw, you can use the coupon code "LABORDAY" at Namecheap to receive a $1
discount ( ref: <http://www.hostingdiary.com/2006/08/namecheap_disco.html> ).

------
arete
I highly recommend DynDNS for DNS registration and hosting. Their amazing
customer service, excellent web interface, and expertise are well worth the
higher price.

------
thomasswift
i use namecheap.com - 8.88 per and they do whois protection for free and i
have not had a problem yet.

godaddy is alright if you can sift through the ads on every single page, they
are a little cheaper. i don't use them and probably never will.

------
rms
www.namecheap.com

$8.88 a year, includes free whoisguard which anonymizes your whois info.

It's worth paying the $.89 over Godaddy because there is no spam or upselling
when you buy the domain. They just sell it to you.

~~~
thomasswift
thats funny. our posts are just about the same at the same time.

------
rrival
name.com - $5.99 + $0.50 whois protect / year

------
jsmcgd
cheers guys

